# mack snow albino x mack snow albino?



## steve962 (Aug 21, 2007)

:grin1: please could someone help me with the babies i may get from pairing these two together? thanks


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

*Hmm*

I'm going to have a go at answering this, but wait for someone to come and correct me where I go wrong possibilities - 

Normals
Macks snow het albinos
supersnow het albino
albinos
albino macks snows
normals

I think


----------



## steve962 (Aug 21, 2007)

cheers thankyou!


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

*Ohhhhh*

Nooo, don't take my word for it - I'm still learning genetics - wait for someone to come along and either put me right, add some, take away some etc. Don't want you coming out with all the wrong babies because I was practising.:smile:


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

I'd suggest 50% Mack super snow albino and 50% mack snow albino


----------



## steve962 (Aug 21, 2007)

hey guys you tryin to confuse me or what?:lol2:


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

*yes...........*



nicklamb said:


> I'd suggest 50% Mack super snow albino and 50% mack snow albino


but, don't forget the two albino hets - albino X albino = albino

Not 100% sure about the normals as there is hets involved, but I put that one in as mack snow x mack snow can give a percentage of normals.


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

Mack Snows are co-dominant therefore, no normals I believe



Great-Geckos said:


> but, don't forget the two albino hets - albino X albino = albino
> 
> Not 100% sure about the normals as there is hets involved, but I put that one in as mack snow x mack snow can give a percentage of normals.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Im going with that!


nicklamb said:


> I'd suggest 50% Mack super snow albino and 50% mack snow albino


i​


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

*No........*

Mack snows are co-dominant but a mack snow breeding to a mack snow will produce a percentage of normals. In fact, 25% supersnows 25% normals and 50% mack snows.

However, as I say, I'm not sure whether the normals still figure in the equation where the albino het is present.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

They're both Mack Snow Albinos (not het albinos) as per the original post. So you'd get:

25% Albino (not carrying Mack Snow)
50% Mack Snow Albino
25% Super Snow Albino


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

Quite right chap, I got mack snows and super snows mixed!! 

Thinking about it the cross could produce, mack super snows, mack super snow het albino's, mack snows, mack snow het albino's, albinos, mack snow albino's het albino's and a 1/64 chance of a normal!!!


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

but since they are not hets Ssthisto is spot on as usual!! what would we do without ? - we'd all be very confused!!!


----------



## steve962 (Aug 21, 2007)

*still confused*

tell ye what guys i,ll just do it and let you know!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

*but..................*

we are very confused.

We just rely on Sshisto to unfuddle us afterwards, which he always does. :no1:


----------



## steve962 (Aug 21, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> They're both Mack Snow Albinos (not het albinos) as per the original post. So you'd get:
> 
> 25% Albino (not carrying Mack Snow)
> 50% Mack Snow Albino
> 25% Super Snow Albino


 i knew you the man! cheers


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Great-Geckos said:


> we are very confused.
> 
> We just rely on Sshisto to unfuddle us afterwards, which he always does. :no1:


And apparently when I'm unfuddling others I'm getting my gender totally fuddled - I'm female 

But yeah, two homozygous albinos can't produce any non-albino offspring... but a Mack Snow is "het" for the gene that gives them the Mack appearance, so sometimes they will produce non-Mack offspring. And of course, sometimes they will also produce Super Snow homozygous offspring


----------



## steve962 (Aug 21, 2007)

*woops!*

:mf_dribble:so sorry it never croosed my mind you may be a girl! and i,m so so jealous of your genetics knowledge!

sorry again


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

*Whoops!*



steve962 said:


> :mf_dribble:so sorry it never croosed my mind you may be a girl! and i,m so so jealous of your genetics knowledge!
> 
> sorry again


sorry, it was my slip of the s that re-fuddled everybody. Sorry hiss! Or should I say Mrs hiss


----------

